

Zii Plaszma - superberliner
http://www.zii.com/
The Zii EGG is an energy efficient handheld StemCell Computer
======
st3fan
I find this device really interesting but it is covered with a thick layer of
marketing bs. I just signed up on the zii site but there is still barely any
developer info available.

They are for sale now though, so I might get one. If Android runs on them then
it might be a good way to get an interesting development device.

